# Expat Forum Rules - For your information



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Hello All,

A refresher for the Expat Forum Rules. Please take your time to read it.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html#post10255

Cheers..!


----------



## sanazahidkhan (May 23, 2014)

*Regarding infractions for Text Speak/Abbreviated English*

i have been getting infractions for using textspeech. is there a set of rules where it lists all textspeech? im really pissed off. im not doing it purposely


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

sanazahidkhan said:


> i have been getting infractions for using textspeech. is there a set of rules where it lists all textspeech? im really pissed off. im not doing it purposely


I would normally delete the above post for questioning moderation but as so many users are using text speak I feel it is needed to explain here what is text speak.

Text speak is shortening of words such as you would when sending texts on a mobile phone.

Some Text speak examples,
U =you
Ure =your
Plz =please
Thru =through
Thnx =Thanks

Would members please not use this sort of shortened wording. Infractions will be imposed if initial warning pm's are ignored and users continue to use text speak.
Thank you


----------

